# what do you do with your mac?



## djhpr (Aug 1, 2002)

what industries do you guys utilize your mac for? media, programming, etc etc... or do you guys have a mac for your own leisure? anything, just post it here. it be cool to see the broad outlook on mac users


----------



## Ronnie Fitz (Aug 1, 2002)

I use mine to record music
i run a Recording Studio


----------



## mdnky (Aug 1, 2002)

Web Design, Graphic Design, Digital Services (document creation - postcards, business cards, flyers, etc.), Internet, leisure....really about everything I do.  Even makes a nice radio w/iTunes.


----------



## Vard (Aug 1, 2002)

Mine is part of our Photography & Design studio.  Used for image editing/correction/restoration and some small video products.

I also use it as a quasi stereo system and TV in my office...

Oh yeah, and for enjoying the hell out of normal everyday computing stuff!


----------



## onegoodpenguin (Aug 1, 2002)

Hey Ronnie, out of curiosity, what kind of software/hardware to you utilize in your recording studio?


----------



## martijnvandijk (Aug 1, 2002)

I use my Mac at home for Video, Photograpy, Music, Recording, server and the regular stuff like browsing, email and productivity

On my wih list: watch TV on it and use it as a home based music/video streaming server (via airport)


----------



## ladavacm (Aug 1, 2002)

To charge for your phone calls (cell phones mostly, nowadays)

Or, at least, to prepare the software to do that.


----------



## hazmat (Aug 1, 2002)

My uses really vary.  I do like to play with audio and video editing, as well as graphics stuff.  All that it stirctly amateur crap for myself.   Otherwise, it is now my everyday machine at home, and I do treat it as a Unix box.  I always have a terminal open.


----------



## Zaphod_B (Aug 1, 2002)

email, browsing, IM'ing, listening to music, watch DVD / DivX, and sometimes some geeking in the terminal. 

just normal home use


----------



## bootedbear (Aug 1, 2002)

Java and web programming, some photo editing, about to get into video editing, and e-mail and surfing of course.

bear


----------



## serpicolugnut (Aug 1, 2002)

Graphic Design, Web Design, Multimedia, Video Editing, Record keeping, Number Crunching, Web Surfing, Research, Audio Recording, and of course, the occassional game of Oni or ST:Voyager Elite Force...


----------



## boi (Aug 1, 2002)

Web Design, Photography, maintaining a video library, maintaining a music library, java programming, email, internet, playing WarCraft III, playing with that megaseg DJ software, showing off ^_^.


----------



## senne (Aug 1, 2002)

Surfing the web, iTunes, chat  and i use Photoshop (began using it from PS4), just  for fun  .

(all with os x)



senne.


----------



## voice- (Aug 1, 2002)

I'm a media student. right now I'm getting familiar with Photoshop(been getting familiar with it since 5.0, but now I can do something with it) and I'm planning to learn GoLive or DreamWeaver. But I usually just use the ac for amusement. I play games, I listen to music, I surf the web and I chat...I just find that easier to do on a Mac than on a PC.. *proud to own a Mac*


----------



## Frog (Aug 1, 2002)

Use my Dual Gig Workstation for HTML, PHP, JavaScripting, Fireworks, Internet, iTunes, etc...

Use my Dual Gig Server for Apache, Filemaker Pro, SMB, Quicktime Server.

Use several Dual Gig Workstation for Classroom use with a multi user interface that allows a person to choose b/w booting into X or VPC with Windows.


----------



## ddma (Aug 1, 2002)

Nothing...


----------



## MacLegacy (Aug 1, 2002)

plain gaming


----------



## Ronnie Fitz (Aug 1, 2002)

I Use Digital Performer with a 2408 Audio interface
and a tascam digital mixer.
All on a G4 400 APG
I get alot of songs from Nashville to work on i play my Guitar parts
and send it back and thay Fly in my parts
Thanks for asking


----------



## themacko (Aug 1, 2002)

There average stuff a Mac is meant to be used for.  iMovie, iPhoto, email, surfing the net, playing the occassional game and plowing through TONS of MS Office files for school work.  Oh yeah, and listening to MP3's and burning CD's!


----------



## hulkaros (Aug 1, 2002)

...working hours, even days without crashing!  

Or even sitting next to the computer for hours without saying a bad word at it or cursing in general!  

Looking at it for tens of minutes just to realize that it is a computer and not some kind work of art!  

Petting & kissing it when my dog is not in the same room...  

And when it is time to go to work I hate myself for working as a PC tech person but then I realize that I can get my iBook (soon a TiBook too  ) with me at work or even that I am DAMN lucky to eat other apples at work too! In general I am DAMN lucky for having a farm full of apples in my work and life too!

After all one apple each and every day makes the doctor go away!!!


----------



## Chibi15 (Aug 1, 2002)

I can make art, send messages, write letters and do my bills, communicate, play music, watch movies...


----------



## Koelling (Aug 1, 2002)

I use it for the same stuff every other mac user uses it for...

distilling moonshine, props in kinky fetish videos, hacking government servers and cooking eggs.

I keep requesting to be in 'Switch' commercials but they just laugh at me. My self esteem is so low because of those stupid Apple marketing people. I'm going to go drown out my problems with some good old fashioned iMac bowling.


----------



## edX (Aug 1, 2002)

i use mine as a computer  but some day it may become an aquarium. i'm not sure.


----------



## symphonix (Aug 1, 2002)

Mine rides in my backpack (viva la ibook!) and goes everywhere with me.
I use it for communication, mostly, but also DVD (viva la AV-cable!) movies, my music collection (which has outgrown my hard drive), programming, schoolwork, creative/novel writing, a bit of artwork (though I have developed a preference for paper and pastel lately. Maybe when I save enough for a new Wacom tablet ...) and for fixing PC-ers computers when they crash and burn (just FTP the files across and burn to a CD).

I also use it for that warm, fuzzy feeling you get when you can work on a project and be completely, totally submerged in the creative process without having to stop and swear at your computer every ten minutes.

And, its a great conversation starter, and fantastic for sharing interesting work very freely with friends and colleagues.


----------



## cloudsuper (Aug 2, 2002)

porn.


----------



## cloudsuper (Aug 2, 2002)

oh, and um, Viva La AdultMediaFinder.


----------



## ddma (Aug 2, 2002)

I use KaZaA on PC for them


----------



## btoneill (Aug 2, 2002)

pr0n pr0n and more pr0n.


----------



## Oscar Castillo (Aug 2, 2002)

For me lately it's been for Cocoa development mainly, centering around database work.  But would much rather be using Maya or Corel Draw.


----------



## McMickey (Aug 2, 2002)

Mainly Graphic work, Web Design, Database stuff but I'm still looking/waiting for:
iPet, nifty program that will walk my dogs, feed my dogs, feed my cats and pet them for time to time.
iWife another nifty program that will send flowers to my wife at random (once a month) and will fetch some beer out of the fridge....
iKid yup another fine freeware piece of coding that will bring my kids to bed and read a nice story while iWife is fetching beer and iPet is walking the dogs...
iShutUp...a kinda extension I can install on my wife...


----------



## toast (Aug 2, 2002)

Have a G3/500 iMac.

Intensively:

 Design (Quark, Photoshop, Illustrator, InDesign)
 Web Design (GoLive)
 Multimedia (MP3, DIVX, Web, IM)

Periodically:

 Games (Unreal Tournament, Quake, Warcraft III, Undying, Alice, Max Payne)

Soon:

 Music (Reason, Peak, Ableton)

I also used to program a bit in simple languages (Texas Instruments calculators, a few BASICs, some ANSI C).


----------



## vanguard (Aug 4, 2002)

A little development (mostly java but whatever school asks for), email, web browsing, MS Word, and iPhoto.

Vanguard


----------



## yanges (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hazmat _
> *My uses really vary.  I do like to play with audio and video editing, as well as graphics stuff.  All that it stirctly amateur crap for myself.   Otherwise, it is now my everyday machine at home, and I do treat it as a Unix box.  I always have a terminal open. *



i have a question.....

why do people leave the Terminal window open all the time?  it constantly uses at least 10% of CPU.....

one would think it might slow down other processes.....


----------



## ex2bot (Aug 4, 2002)

I checked terminal's cpu usage using process viewier, which showed little or no cpu time for terminal. 

Interestingly enough, iTunes was using between 5 and 10%. I noticed that it was paused in the middle of a song. Deselecting the song reduced cpu usage.


----------



## yanges (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dktrickey _
> *I checked terminal's cpu usage using process viewier, which showed little or no cpu time for terminal.
> 
> Interestingly enough, iTunes was using between 5 and 10%. I noticed that it was paused in the middle of a song. Deselecting the song reduced cpu usage. *



try using Top and look at usage there....

is using Top what is creating the usage of CPU that is showing in Terminal?

thanks


----------



## lionsweb (Aug 5, 2002)

500 MHz ibook... first mac ever... bought it because it makes clients go into an impressive degree of brain freeze, where they equate my ability as a designer and developer with the coolness factor of my laptop and the sheer beauty of OSX, and marvel at how good their website prototypes look in Omniweb. 

Other than showing it off to clients, I mostly use it to listen to iTunes while I read, or for checking email when I dont feel like going into my office. 

And of course I test websites on various browsers in OSX & OS9 to make sure they're compatible.

It's too hard to do any serious development work on it, though... small screen, laptop keyboard, trackpad.. the keyboard and trackpad can be resolved, but if I have to keep the lid open to hook it up to a 21 inch monitor, it kinda defeats the purpose.

I was using it as a dev server for a while, but when I upgraded to 10.1 it killed something in my php & mysql setup that I havent taken the time to fix... maybe with jaguar I'll try that again.


----------



## drash (Aug 6, 2002)

Runs my small business making white box PCs. And on a side note I use it for Web editting, video editting/creating, Photoshop (need I say more), scanning, CD Ripping to feed my Sony Clie and my CD Burner, browser evaluation, programming (java, tcl/tk, perl, c - but only for my Sony Clie), software engineering (UML stuff), unix geeking (LANs, firewalls, ipv6, linux, X-Windows, you get the picture), email, writing to you guys.


----------



## dave17lax (Aug 7, 2002)

pretending to do what i went to college for. 

now i am a bank teller.

yay capitalism!


----------

